# Any way to change channel on live TV via browser?



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I know, epitome of laziness, but is there any way I can change the current live TV channel on the Bolt remotely from my browser? or Android app? Nothing popped out at me.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aspexil said:


> I know, epitome of laziness, but is there any way I can change the current live TV channel on the Bolt remotely from my browser? or Android app? Nothing popped out at me.


Via the remote in the app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a remote on the app. You can also pick stuff from the Guide and select Watch Now->On TV. 

The website doesn't seem to have any options for controlling the TiVo directly. It only offers the Watch Now option if the channel can be streamed to the PC.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The remote functions are not browser based, so you can't use that. However, there are other ways.
On a phone, using the Tivo app, there is full remote control.
For PC, there are a few programs. TivoRemote is a remote control app. 
KMTTG has remote control capabilities, with a few extra features.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

online.tivo.com uses the mind RPC protocol, just like the apos and kmttg, so they could add a remote if they wanted. They just haven't for some reason.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> online.tivo.com uses the mind RPC protocol, just like the apos and kmttg, so they could add a remote if they wanted. They just haven't for some reason.


Are you sure about that? Since the remote only works when connected to your local network, I suspect it just sends the commands over the LAN, not via RPC.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Are you sure about that? Since the remote only works when connected to your local network, I suspect it just sends the commands over the LAN, not via RPC.


No I'm not sure how the remote part of the app works. I assumed it used mind, but you may be right that it's using that network remote protocol instead.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> No I'm not sure how the remote part of the app works. I assumed it used mind, but you may be right that it's using that network remote protocol instead.


At least for iOS it does use MindRPC for virtual remote. For kmttg I use RPC for series 4 or later and telnet for series 3.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So the website could have a virtual remote, since it uses mind now too.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

Try this for the commands;

http://www.tivo.com/assets/images/a.../TiVo_TCP_Network_Remote_Control_Protocol.pdf


----------

